# Falsche Fußstellung??



## greenhorn-biker (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ladies,
bei meiner gestrigen Tour ist mir aufgefallen dass meine Füße nicht gerade auf den Flats stehen, sprich nicht parallel zum kettennblatt sondern dass ich die fersen leicht nach innen dreh 
Beim rechten Fuß sogar etwas mehr als beim linken sodass ich wenn ich im stehen fahr ab un zu mit der ferse an der kettenstrebe vorbeischleife 
Habe auch schon versucht die stellung zu korrigieren aber ich fühle mich dann unsicherer un nicht mehr so in der balance 
Hat die fußstellung negative folgen?Dass sich zB die Muskeln unterschiedlich stark ausbilden oder dass mir kraft aufs pedal verloren geht?
Oder ist dass alles normal und viele von euch fahren auch so? 

Grüssle vom greenhorn


----------



## Veloce (13. Juni 2011)

Deine Fußstellung ist völlig normal . Schau mal wie sie beim Gehen ist .
So sollte sie auch auf den Pedalen sein und so müssen auch die Pedalplatten für Klickies  montiert werden  .
Würdest du das ändern beengst du die Bewegung deine Knie und rufst
damit Knieprobleme hervor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (13. Juni 2011)

gb fährt Bärentatzen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=507828




Es gibt Pedale mit  15mm längeren Achsen, allerdings ist das ein Kombipedal:

http://www.sq-lab.com/content/view/130/239/lang,de/

Hatte selbst bei einem Fuß (rechts ) das Problem der zu weit nach innen gedrehten Ferse. 
Seit ich die verlinkten Pedale fahre ist alles bestens.
(Allerdings bin ich begeisterter Clickie-Fahrer...)

Vielleicht gibt es aber von anderen Herstellern Bärentatzen mit längeren Achsen.


----------



## dubbel (13. Juni 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hat die fußstellung negative folgen?


der lack schrappt mit der zeit vom hinterbau, 
ansonsten: nein.


----------



## blutbuche (13. Juni 2011)

....diese  fuss stellung gehört halt zu dir und ist jahrelang so "geformt" . deshalb ist der körper dran gewöhnt und befindet es für gut und angenehm ... wenn du den fuss nun extra in eine andere haltung zwingst , kommt es mit sicherheit zu schmerzen . demnach : lass es einfach so !


----------



## Zeggi (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo greenhorn-biker,

Ich hatte das gleiche prob wie du. Bei mir hat die Ferse vom Rechten Fuss auch mehr nach innen gezeigt als beim Linken. Eine dickere Einlegesohle im linken Schuh hat das prob behoben. Bei mir hatte es nichts mit Unterschiedlichen Beinlängen zu tun, sondern es reicht schon wenn man etwas schief auf dem Rad sitzt....... mit dem Auge kann man es kaum sehen aber dadurch winkelt sich der eine Fuss mehr wie der andere. Man muss halt ausprobieren in welchen Schuh man was machen muss. 

Vielleicht hilft es ja auch bei dir.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Juni 2011)

Danke für die vielen Antworten
So wie ich das rauslese muss ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen 
@Zeggi
müsste mal mit meiner Orthopädin reden weil ich schon Einlagen habe (Senk-/Spreizfuß und leichtes nach innen kippen des knöchels beim Belasten )


----------

